# R32 OEM HID headlights need help!!!!!



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of brand new OEM HID headlight on eBay for my MKIV R32, but even with the 10-12 pin adapter the HIDs won't work. Parking lights, high beam and turn signals work perfect, but the HIDs won't work for some reason. I noticed there is another small plug besides the 12 pin on one of the headlight it self, am I missing something? 
I would really appreciate any help.
Thanks!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill take some pictures tomorrow, that might help... So bummed out about this, though it was a plug and play kind of thing with the 10-12 pin adapters...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Did you buy ballasts with the headlights?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks dennisgli! I found out yesterday its missing the ballast, but now I have another problem... Only the driver's side has the spot/plug for the ballast... Does it only need one for both headlights, am I missing anything else...? I took pictures...
Driver's side








Passenger's side








Both sides


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

No, you need two ballasts - one for each bulb.

What kind of bulbs do they use?

Have you found the OEM ballasts for these? It may be easier/cheaper to get some generic ballasts and splice them in. Pictures if the insides, with the covers off would help.


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I found a few OEM ballasts on ebay for around 100$. Ill take some pictures of the insides today. Thanks!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Driver's side shots:








































































Passanger's side shots:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

OK - lots of pictures - I'm just not sure what I'm looking at!




lilucas_rita33 said:


>


Looks like you have ballasts? How were these connected to the headlights?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

These are extra ballasts that I've got, they are meant for the high beam. Not included with the head lights...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

High beams on those headlights are halogen - they don't need ballasts.

Have you tried those ballasts with the low beams?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I wanted to convert the high beam to HIDs. I haven't tried hooking up the ballasts to the low beam yet, but that would probably work. The thing that bugs me the most is not knowing how these are meant to work. The driver's side should work once I buy the OEM ballast and plug it in to here(white plug)...









This is the OEM ballast...









And this is how it would look like with the ballast plugged in...









But the passenger's side don't have the plug(white plug) for the OEM ballast as you can see here...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

lilucas_rita33 said:


> Yeah, but I wanted to convert the high beam to HIDs.


Bad idea.



lilucas_rita33 said:


> The thing that bugs me the most is not knowing how these are meant to work. The driver's side should work once I buy the OEM ballast and plug it in to here(white plug)...


You'll still need a ballast for the passenger's side.

It looks like these are set up for auto-leveling. Are you installing the sensors, etc. for that also?

No sure I can help since I'm not familiar with the OEM R32 headlights. You might try the MkIV or RR32 forums for more model specific info'.


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think I'm gonna go forward with the auto leveling. Thanks for your help my friend. 
I might just buy the OEM ballast for the driver's side since it has the plug for it, and just hook up one of the other ballast to the passenger's side. So not a good idea to have the high beam modded to HIDs?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

So I think I finally figured this out... Not actually missing the ballasts, but the control module. Seams like those 4 prong plugs on the headlights are to jump power from the driver's side to the passenger's side headlight. Waiting on the control module to arrive. Ill update this as soon as I find out if I'm right or wrong as it could help somebody else...
Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Guess I was wrong... So I plugged in the OEM ballast to the drivers side headlight and nothing! Could it be that the HID bulbs are burned or something? I tested both bulbs and neither of them worked. Its hard to thing that they are defective or something like that because they are brand new... Running out of ideas here, wish someone with supreme knowledge about these could help me out...


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Help people!!! Wish I could get these to work before Waterfest!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I suspect you bought the control unit for auto' leveling - not the ballast. So you probably still need two ballasts.

I found a parts diagram at one point that looked like it might be for your headlights - but I didn't bookmark it. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> I suspect you bought the control unit for auto' leveling - not the ballast. So you probably still need two ballasts.
> 
> I found a parts diagram at one point that looked like it might be for your headlights - but I didn't bookmark it. I'll see if I can find it again.


Sounds great my friend!
I appreciate it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

First, I'm not familiar with the lights you have - so this information may not be relevant.

OK - found this:



It looks to me like you bought #2 but you really need #9.

I also found this - Jetta OEM HIDs -02 / 03+ questions.

And as I suggested earlier, you may be better off just getting some aftermarket ballast - if you don't mind hacking up those expensive headlights!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Your are the man!!!! I think this is what I need...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/00-01-Audi-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ac41eb5ef&vxp=mtr


----------

